# cubic spline interpolation



## Pink Panther (Sep 7, 2009)

Καλημέρα,

άγνωστο το αντικείμενο σε μένα. 

Στον γκούγκλη βρίσκω "κυβικές καμπύλες spline", "καμπύλες παρεμβολής".

Ερώτηση 1: To Spline δεν είναι καμπύλη; Στο 1ο παράδειγμα που αναφέρω γιατί έχει *και* το καμπύλη *και* το spline; 
Ερώτηση 2: Θα μπορούσαμε όλο να μαζί να το πούμε "κυβικές καμπύλες παρεμβολής". 

Ευχαριστώ.


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 7, 2009)

Παρεμβολή κυβικών splines, ίσως. Σύμφωνα με το λεξικό της Siemens, splines curves = καμπύλες splines (είναι συγκεκριμένος τύπος).


----------



## Katerina_A (Sep 7, 2009)

Το έχω δει και ως «καμπύλη», αλλά περισσότερο ως «συνάρτηση».
Ήγουν, για το δεύτερο, δες εδώ:

4.2.4 Καμπύλη παράσταση
Σε ορισμένες αρθρώσεις ανώτερης τάξης, το σχήμα της περιφέρειας των σωμάτων που έρχονται σε επαφή πρέπει να έχει περιγραφεί αναλυτικά ή αριθμητικά για
να γίνει κινηματική ανάλυση. Αν, για παράδειγμα, το περίγραμμα μιας κάμας είναι κυκλικό ή ελειπτικό, τότε μπορεί να περιγραφεί αναλυτικά. Πάντως, στη γενική περίπτωση, το περίγραμμα πρέπει να περιγραφεί αριθμητικά. Για παράδειγμα, για την κάμα του σχήματος 4.15 (α). Το περίγραμμα της μπορεί να περιγραφεί σε πολικές συντεταγμένες στα σημεία που φαίνονται στο σχήμα 4.15(b). Η γωνία θ αυξάνεται αριστερόστροφα από μηδέν μέχρι 2π σε ίσα ή διάφορα τμήματα, και οι αντίστοιχες τιμές του s καταγράφονται όπως φαίνονται στο σχήμα 4.1. Για να περιγραφεί το περίγραμμα αυτό σε μία κλειστή έκφραση, μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί μια *συνάρτηση κυβικής παρεμβολής (cubic interpolating spline function).*
Μια *σφηνοειδής συνάρτηση (spline function)* είναι μια συνάρτηση που αποτελείται από πολυωνυμικά κομμάτια σε υποτμήματα, ενωμένα μαζί σύμφωνα με μια συγκεκριμένη συνθήκη εξομάλυνσης. Η επιλογή του βαθμού για τα πολυωνυμικά κομμάτια που γίνεται συχνότερα είναι 3. Σε αυτή την περίπτωση, οι σφηνοειδείς συναρτήσεις που προκύπτουν ονομάζονται *κυβικές σφηνοειδείς (cubic spline)*. Οι κυβικές πολυωνυμικές ενώνονται με ένα τέτοιο τρόπο ώστε οι σφηνοειδείς συναρτήσεις που προκεΐπτουν να έχουν πρώτη και δεύτερη παράγωγο παντού.


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 7, 2009)

Επίσης, καλό θα ήταν να ξέρουμε αν αναφέρεται σε πληροφορική ή μαθηματικά.


----------



## Pink Panther (Sep 7, 2009)

Μεταφράζω λογισμικό. Η οθόνη που εμφανίζεται στον χρήστη είναι οικονομικού περιεχομένου οπότε φαντάζομαι ότι σε κανένα λογιστήριο θα εμφανίζεται. 

Και όλη η πρόταση όπως την έχω στην οθόνη μου είναι: Not enough points to perform Cubic Spline Interpolation


----------



## nickel (Sep 7, 2009)

Παρότι δεν μου αρέσουν τα αμετάφραστα, από τα διαδικτυακά ευρήματα αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι δεν θα το καταλάβουν χωρίς το splines (έστω σε παρένθεση). Αυτό που έχεις θα το έλεγαν: Δεν αρκούν τα σημεία για παρεμβολή με κυβικές splines.


----------



## Pink Panther (Sep 7, 2009)

Σας ευχαριστώ όλη και όλους πάρα πολύ!


----------



## Zazula (Sep 7, 2009)

nickel said:


> Δεν αρκούν τα σημεία για παρεμβολή με κυβικές splines.


Ή:
Δεν αρκούν τα σημεία για παρεμβολή με καμπύλη spline τρίτου βαθμού.
Δεν αρκούν τα σημεία για παρεμβολή με τριτοβάθμιες / κυβικές καμπύλες spline.


----------



## agezerlis (Sep 7, 2009)

Κι εγώ μαζί με τον nickel και τον Zazula (και πιο συγκεκριμένα και με τη διευκρίνιση της Katerinas_A).

Ο όρος cubic spline προέρχεται από την αριθμητική ανάλυση, και δυστυχώς στη σχετική τεχνική ορολογία παραμένει αμετάφραστος (η απόδοση "σφηνοειδής" δεν έχει περάσει στην κοινότητα). 

Να σημειώσω μόνο ότι όπως ο Zazula πρόσθεσε τη λέξη "καμπύλες" στο "με τριτοβάθμιες / κυβικές καμπύλες spline", εγώ θα είχα πει "με κυβικές συναρτήσεις spline" (ο όρος "τριτοβάθμιες/κυβικές" αναφέρεται θα έλεγα στην αναλυτική περιγραφή, επομένως στη συνάρτηση, η οποία με τη σειρά της αναπαριστάται με μία σειρά καμπυλών.).

Ενδιαφέρον παρουσιάζει ότι στη σχετική βιβλιογραφία βλέπουμε τη φράση "συναρτήσεις splines" πιο συχνά απ' ό,τι τη φράση "συναρτήσεις spline".


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 7, 2009)

Μιας και αναφέρθηκε, ας προσθέσω κι εγώ 1-2 πραγματάκια: συναρτήσεις είναι functions. Καμπύλες είναι curves. Και η χρήση του όρου διαφέρει από τα μαθηματικά στο IT. Όταν μιλάνε για κυβικές splines, το (ευκόλως εννοούμενο) καμπύλες, παραλείπεται. Συν τοις άλλοις, ο καθιερωμένος όρος -όπως ήδη ειπώθηκε και επανέλαβε ο agezerlis- είναι splines (όχι spline).


----------



## Zazula (Sep 7, 2009)

Το παρατήρησα κι εγώ ότι συχνά είναι splines αντί για το αναμενόμενο spline, αλλά δεν μπόρεσα να το δικαιολογήσω με κάποιον τρόπο. Ξέρετε μήπως εσείς γιατί;


----------



## agezerlis (Sep 7, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Μιας και αναφέρθηκε, ας προσθέσω κι εγώ 1-2 πραγματάκια: συναρτήσεις είναι functions. Καμπύλες είναι curves. Και η χρήση του όρου διαφέρει από τα μαθηματικά στο IT. Όταν μιλάνε για κυβικές splines, το (ευκόλως εννοούμενο) καμπύλες, παραλείπεται. Συν τοις άλλοις, ο καθιερωμένος όρος -όπως ήδη ειπώθηκε και επανέλαβε ο agezerlis- είναι splines (όχι spline).



Αν και το σημαντικό είναι, πιστεύω, να προστεθεί μία παραπάνω λέξη (συναρτήσεις ή καμπύλες) για λόγους επεξήγησης, εξακολουθώ να πιστεύω ότι η πιο ακριβής λέξη είναι "συναρτήσεις".

Εξηγούμαι: οι splines είναι κυβικές/τριτοβάθμιες επειδή όταν τις γράφουμε χρησιμοποιούμε πολυώνυμα μέχρι τρίτου βαθμού. Θα μπορούσαμε να έχουμε πεμπτοβάθμια πολυώνυμα (π.χ. με μικρούς συντελεστές στους όρους 4ου και 5ου βαθμού), τις καμπύλες των οποίων _με το μάτι_ δεν θα μπορούσαμε να τις διακρίνουμε από τις αντίστοιχες καμπύλες τριτοβάθμιων συναρτήσεων. Με άλλα λόγια, ασχέτως του πεδίου εφαρμογής, ο όρος περιέχει τη λέξη cubic, η οποία αναφέρεται σε συναρτήσεις.


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 7, 2009)

Ωραία όλα αυτά, αλλά θα επιμείνω: αν ήθελε να λέει συναρτήσεις, δεν υπάρχει τίποτα που να εμποδίζει τον αγγλόφωνο ομιλητή να χρησιμοποιήσει τη λέξη spline functions αντί για spline curves.


----------



## nickel (Sep 7, 2009)

Τα προβλήματα λύνονται με συναρτήσεις, όχι με καμπύλες.


----------



## agezerlis (Sep 7, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Ωραία όλα αυτά, αλλά θα επιμείνω: αν ήθελε να λέει συναρτήσεις, δεν υπάρχει τίποτα που να εμποδίζει τον αγγλόφωνο ομιλητή να χρησιμοποιήσει τη λέξη spline functions αντί για spline curves.



Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο (όπως κι ο nickel). Εγώ όμως αναφερόμουν στην περίπτωση όπου ο αγγλόφωνος δεν γράφει ούτε spline functions ούτε spline curves, αλλά σκέτο cubic splines, και την παραπάνω ερμηνεία τη βάζουμε εμείς για να διευκολύνουμε τον αναγνώστη.


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 8, 2009)

nickel said:


> Τα προβλήματα λύνονται με συναρτήσεις, όχι με καμπύλες.



Κι εγώ που νόμιζα ότι λύνονται με εξισώσεις...  Πάει πολύς καιρός που έπιασα βιβλίο άλγεβρας και μαθηματικών στα χέρια μου, αλλά οι συναρτήσεις δεν λέγονται κι απεικονίσεις; Όπως και να έχει, κάθε συνάρτηση νομίζω έχει και μια γραφική παράσταση. Ο λόγος που ρώτησα αν πρόκειται για μαθηματικά ή ΙΤ είναι αυτός: αν πρόκειται για γραφικά, τότε σίγουρα μιλάμε για καμπύλες. Εφόσον μιλάμε για λογισμικό οικονομικού περιεχομένου, μάλλον για γραφήματα και γραφικές παραστάσεις θα πρόκειται και για κάποια εντολή παρεμβολής (interpolation) προκειμένου να τελεσθεί η απεικόνιση. Άρα, εγώ θα έβαζα καμπύλες.

Ούτως ή άλλως όμως, η γραφική παράσταση μιας συνάρτησης, ονομάζεται *και *_καμπύλη _της συνάρτησης και χρησιμοποιείται ευρέως πιο "χαλαρά", όπου καμπύλη=συνάρτηση (μέσα σε context βέβαια). Επίσης, οι δικές μου πηγές διαφοροποιούν ελαφρά τον ορισμό και τη χρήση ανάλογα με το πεδίο, όχι όμως την απόδοση (καμπύλες splines). Όπως και να έχει, δεν νομίζω ότι κάνει μεγάλη διαφορά, άλλωστε η απόδοση που πρότεινα (και που φαίνεται να είναι καθιερωμένη) είναι παρεμβολή κυβικών splines και έτσι δεν τίθεται ζήτημα προσδιορισμού καμπύλης ή συνάρτησης (που ουσιαστικά είναι το ίδιο πράγμα). 

Zaz., ο λόγος που έχουν περάσει ως splines (στον πληθυντικό), άγνωστος. Αλλά έτσι φαίνεται να το λένε όλοι και έτσι το βρίσκω ληματογραφημμένο.


----------



## agezerlis (Sep 9, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Κι εγώ που νόμιζα ότι λύνονται με εξισώσεις...



Τα προβλήματα στα οποία αναφερόμαστε τίθενται και επιλύονται μέσω εξισώσεων, ενώ οι λύσεις τους είναι συναρτήσεις.


----------



## bpbp (Feb 12, 2020)

1. piecewise polynomials or splines = τμηματικά πολυώνυμα Πηγή




2. «Για το σκοπό αυτό ορίζουμε μια νέα κατηγορία προσεγγιστικών συναρτήσεων που αναφέρονται σαν τμηματικά πολυώνυμα ή splines.» Πηγή

3.  Πηγή


----------



## nickel (Feb 12, 2020)

Ωραιότατα. Ευχαριστούμε, ιδιαίτερα για την τρίτη πηγή.


Και από μια διπλωματική εργασία:


Παραδείγματα μεθόδων παρεμβολής, οι οποίες στην περίπτωσή μας δίνουν εξαιρετικά αποτελέσματα, αποτελούν η κυβική παρεμβολή και η *παρεμβολή χρησιμοποιώντας που χρησιμοποιεί κυβικά τμηματικά πολυώνυμα *(cubic splines).


----------

